# Suche Gästepass für D3



## Silver1991 (3. Juni 2012)

Hallo erstmal also wie der Topic schon sagt bin ich auch der suche nach einem Gästepass für Diablo3 ich bin großer anhänger des 2. Teils gewesen und würde mich freuen wenn ich mal den 3. Teil anspielen darf da ich leider die Open Beta verpasst habe. Mfg Silver1991


----------



## Silver1991 (3. Juni 2012)

danke habe ein


----------

